
A Moment In Labor History or STOP CALLING THAT POSTER ROSIE THE RIVETER (2013) - jamesbritt
http://isobeldebrujah.wordpress.com/2013/09/03/a-moment-in-labor-history-or-stop-calling-that-poster-rosie-the-riveter/
======
tzs
It's amusing that the author finds the Rockwell woman more real, and the "We
Can Do It!" woman more idealized and unrealistic.

The Rockwell woman is modeled after the Prophet Isaiah from the ceiling of the
Sistine Chapel.

The "We Can Do It" woman is modeled after an actual woman who was working in a
factory in Michigan (although she only worked there briefly, because she was a
cello player and feared a hand injury from the machines).

